# New Havanese owner needs some training help



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have been lurking on the site for a few weeks and I have learned so much from the posts. I've had Riley for about 6 weeks. He was 11 months old when I got him. He was purchased by his original owner as a show dog, but did not work out. Fortunately for us, he is wonderful pet, by far exceeding all of our expectations. I have two teenage sons and even though he is very sweet and affectionate with them, I am his favorite in the household. The problem we have with Riley is that he will not leave the house and go for walks with my sons. We have tried enticing him with treats, but he just sits on his bottom and will not move. If they pick him and carry a block away and out of view from our house, he is fine and enjoys his walk just like he does when he is with me. I understand that he sees me as the pack leader, but how we do we get him to take walks with my sons?

Debbie


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

WELCOME DEBBIE!

A suggestion recently given for a similar problem is to put peanut butter on the end of a wooden spoon and have your son(s) hold the spoon down in front of Riley as they leave on their walk. The idea being to entice Riley with an irresistable treat. Let him get a lick from it to begin with so he knows what it is.

Also, are you around when your son tries to walk Riley? If so, maybe you could try being out of sight?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*You have a havanese*

Let the boys feed him. Have them begin training him in the house with treats. Make sure the boys ignore him when they get home, this makes them leaders, not followers. Have them talk to him in a strong voice, not baby voice.

First go on walks with them. The boys will hold the leash, you can walk ahead.
The boys will treat him when he accepts the leash, and he will see them as a good thing.

When you don't go, have one boy hold a treat in front, and the other walk him. He might balk at first as he is worried about you, but he will get over it. I promise.

He is adorable.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree with Jill and Linda!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*debbie they have their favorite...*

My dogs wait at the top of the stairs for me while I am gone, even though Perry and Alana both can walk them, feed them, train them, and have them do tricks.

The challenge is that they are the most attached to me. This was hard on Alana, so we got her a hamster! A pet I don't care to hold. I didn't even train Daisy like I did Riki, but they know the alpha traits and the person who feeds them is me.

They adore Perry and Alana. I'm just the favorite.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Good tips! Nala only walks with me. It's like she doesn't want to leave the house if I am not there!


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Great ideas here and pretty much what we tried (except for the peanut butter and I love the idea). At first only DH could walk them, then I went with him and took the leash, then I walked them. Now just about anyone can walk them. When we worked with the dog walker I had the leash, then she did and then I dropped quietly behind them. She was able to walk them after just one day of that.


----------

